# Cut comb questions



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

I have some foundationless capped honey frames from a dead-out (varroa). I saw no damage to any of the comb (no slime, no webbing, no tunneling, etc) so I don't think there is a concern about wax moths or SHB damage, at least not yet. I put a good portion of the frames in the freezer and I made some cut comb with some of the other frames. I cut it yesterday and they are sitting in my kitchen on a wire rack over a pan to catch the drips. I plan to let them drip for 24 hours and then I will put them in the square plastic type case used for cut comb.

1) Is that typically long enough to let them drip so they don't make a mess in the case? Is there a need to flip them over as they sit on the rack to help drain the honey from the cut edges?

2) How soon do I need to get them into the freezer? leave in 24 hours, or longer? I don't have quite enough room for them all at once, I may only have room to get them in there in shifts. I might have to put half of them in there tomorrow and then put the other half in when I remove the first batch.

3) For the full frames of capped honey that are already in the freezer, is it fine to simply pull out the frames and let them thaw at room temp for a few days before using them to either make more cut comb, or crush & strain, or feed back to a spring split? I believe they can be stored in the freezer for months with no issues but am not sure. 

4) Once the cut comb is finished and in its container, how should it be stored in the short term (if being used within the next few days or weeks) and longer term (not being used for months)?

I know that is a lot of questions and I appreciate the help!

Thanks!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Dead outs this time of the year usually get a good freeze, that's what finishes many of them off. It's not necessary to refreeze them. If I have a dead out I will seal the entrance and leave them until spring when I need the equipment (if it gets too warm uncapped nectar may ferment and pollen can mold). 

This time of the year it's also too cold for beetles to lay eggs, what remaining beetles that are in the hive must stay within the cluster or they will freeze. If you take frames from a live hive there will no eggs, if you take frames that the bees are not clustered on there will be no beetles. 

Yes you can keep the frames or cut comb frozen awhile and use them for what you want. Short term room temp is fine.

I put some cut comb from last year in the freezer, seven months later in glad containers still looks just as it did.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I prefer to store my cut comb honey in the freezer so there is no chance that it will crystalize in the comb.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I have had cut comb crystalize while in the freezer. It takes long but it will happen. That said, it did not deter true comb honey customers.

Tom


----------

